# What to do with Coax braided shielding.



## tforgan (May 2, 2012)

When stripping RG6, what am I supposed to do with the braided shielding? Some websites say to fold back the braided wire back over the outter plastic sheath before you install a compression connector? It this necessary and of so, why? And with quad shielded cable, do you fold back the outter braid or inner braid?

I have been just stripping the RG6 down to the dielectric insulator and then installing a compression connector. I have not noticed any issues with that.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

tforgan said:


> When stripping RG6, what am I supposed to do with the braided shielding? Some websites say to fold back the braided wire back over the outter plastic sheath before you install a compression connector? It this necessary and of so, why? And with quad shielded cable, do you fold back the outter braid or inner braid?
> 
> I have been just stripping the RG6 down to the dielectric insulator and then installing a compression connector. I have not noticed any issues with that.


Hi! I've been working with RG6QS for many years. You do not have to fold over the braid - it will in fact make it very hard for you to put the compression connector on fully. The shields are all in contact with each other (braid-foil-braid-foil). When you push the connector on, the inner shield will contact the the connectors metal tube. Then once compressed, all the shields and outer part of the connector are squished together creating a 'mechanical/pressure' joint which is as good as soldering. So don't worry about it, you're doing just fine.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good advice and explanation. With old style crimp connections we might fold back the braid, but compression connectors no.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Compression connectors usually use the 1/4-1/4-1/4 method of stripping back.

1/4" of center tip exposed, 1/4" of dielectric, and 1/4" of outer sleeve outside the braiding.

The center tube slips over the dielectric and under the braid and is forced in a bit until the connector covers the exposed braid. Then crimp. Some also have a special pin to pre-crimp on the center conductor, but not all.

Then there's the old style that had you strip 1/4" of center and then 1/4" of outer braid, fold the braid back, slide the connector over and hex crimp it. That made the connector/braid connection and the center metal became the connector's pin. Those are still around the first one is more common now.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a video from DRS if you like, but it is 22MB


----------

